
Ask HN: What is your single favorite song to listen to while hacking? - sneak
I need new music!<p>Limit it to your one best, as I'm sure we could all list twenty with no problem.<p>Mine is Aphex Twin's ".215061" from Analogue Bubblebath 3:<p>http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFYOiwH9EgY<p>http://www.discogs.com/AFX-Analogue-Bubblebath-3/release/28763<p>Cheers,
sneak
======
thekevan
This is cheating and may not be popular with many, but I like to listen to the
Verve's "Storm in Heaven" album as one long song.

"...may well have been the best neo-psychedelic album released in the 1990s. "

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Storm_in_Heaven>

------
thoughtpalette
Recently it's been Kap Slaps spring break mix.

<http://soundcloud.com/kapslap/kap-slap-spring-break-mix>

------
Wilduck
Maurice Ravel's _Boléro_ [1].

The piece is about 10 minutes long. Ravel stated his idea for the piece was
taking a theme and trying "to repeat it a number of times on different
orchestral levels but without any development."

It's a tune that just fades into the background nicely. I can put it on repeat
for a couple hours, and the slow rises and falls in volume keep me in a good
rhythm.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bol%C3%A9ro>

------
staunch
Wake Up - Rage Against The Machine (and the entire The Matrix soundtrack)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1T8xgHdMEM>

Instantly brings me back to age 14 sitting in my room at 3AM programming,
chatting on IRC, and taking breaks to play Threewave/NetQuake CTF.

------
samwillis
Blink 182 - Anthem Part Two.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ltx7_jjv8OE>

Takes me back to being 15, not revising for my GCSE's and programming instead.
I think I listed to the whole album (Take of your pants and jacket) on loop
for about a month straight.

------
chris_dcosta
Bizarrely I listen to Alphawaves

[http://itunes.apple.com/be/app/alphamind-alpha-
brainwave/id3...](http://itunes.apple.com/be/app/alphamind-alpha-
brainwave/id347396908?mt=8)

It keeps me really focused for extended periods.

------
AznHisoka
Shiina Ringo
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KMwhCqD2cc#start=0:00;end=5:...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KMwhCqD2cc#start=0:00;end=5:58;autoreplay=true;showoptions=false)

------
goombastic
Dunlis by Olivier Weiter.

[http://soundcloud.com/juan-bass/olivier-weiter-dunlis-
origin...](http://soundcloud.com/juan-bass/olivier-weiter-dunlis-original)

------
gspyrou
Ennio Morricone - Metti una Sera a Cena
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SWTNB5gRuXs>

------
kjhughes
Queen - One Vision <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvpsEKSNkkA>

------
Nikkki
I listen to free music on www.aupeo.com

------
yashchandra
Carpenters - Top of the World. :)

